# Terex TL 80



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

I just purchased this Compact Wheel loader Terex TL 80 and should take delivery in a week or two. I wanted to post a few pictures to show it off. Can't wait to push some snow with it. :bluebounc I am contemplating what size pusher box to go with. I like arctic and the trip on it seems amazing, I also want to go with a metal cutting edge but I'm open to options.


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

Here is another pic


----------



## lawnangel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm jealous. I would love to have a loader that size.


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

lawnangel1;1302168 said:


> I'm jealous. I would love to have a loader that size.


well it was 60k and its not a crazy price like a regular sized loader and the bucket is a 1.2 yard but will soon have a snow box. The best thing about it is that is brand new and I get to fart in the seat first :laughing: but if you come to NJ I promise the test drive is free


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice machine. Good luck. I like those smaller loaders. Have fun! Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

is Terex based off another brand?

I know there skid steer line was ASV or there was some relation there. 
The loader looks similar to a volvo?


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice loader, a 10 or 12ft pusher would be perfect for that machine in average snow falls.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Rich Graz;1302127 said:


> I just purchased this Compact Wheel loader Terex TL 80 and should take delivery in a week or two. I wanted to post a few pictures to show it off. Can't wait to push some snow with it. :bluebounc I am contemplating what size pusher box to go with. I like arctic and the trip on it seems amazing, I also want to go with a metal cutting edge but I'm open to options.


Did you buy that just for snow work?


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

xtreem3d;1302395 said:


> Did you buy that just for snow work?


Snow is the only use I have for it


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

MIDTOWNPC;1302228 said:


> is Terex based off another brand?
> 
> I know there skid steer line was ASV or there was some relation there.
> The loader looks similar to a volvo?


ASV and Terex are the same company (I believe that the Track equipment with the "PosiTrack" was all ASV and Terex was always the larger earth moving equipment) not sure if they are still marketing under ASV name and I know that the dealer I had purchased this from had ASV track loaders (which was great on the test drive I took, problem was they were only 5 or 6 grand cheaper then my TL80) in there lot in I believe yellow & black color a year or two ago and had switched over to branding Terex in white on the Track machines. The engine on my TL 80 is a German, Deutz which is a 140yr old engine company.


----------



## AllOutLandscape (Oct 30, 2007)

ASV was started by the guy who owns polaris and another guy in the late 90's. they were building their own skid loaders know as POSI-Track. CAT bought into their company and started putting their track systems on their machines. then terex bought out asv's skid loader frim all together and now cat has to build their own track systems for their machines, ASV still produces other products such as a hydraulic clutch systems for motocross bikes (found onf KTMS stock) or aftermarket.


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

AllOutLandscape;1302557 said:


> ASV was started by the guy who owns polaris and another guy in the late 90's. they were building their own skid loaders know as POSI-Track. CAT bought into their company and started putting their track systems on their machines. then terex bought out asv's skid loader frim all together and now cat has to build their own track systems for their machines, ASV still produces other products such as a hydraulic clutch systems for motocross bikes (found onf KTMS stock) or aftermarket.


Thats exactly what my sales guy said, just didn't remember.


----------



## toyotaplow (Jan 17, 2011)

I am interested to hear how that loader works in snow. The company I work for has had that same loader for almost 3 years now, but it has never seen snow. We use it to load landscape materials on pick-ups and small trailers. Works well as a forklift to.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice looking machine! What is the top speed on it?


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

snocrete;1303624 said:


> Nice looking machine! What is the top speed on it?


I got the optional High speed on it and its 22mph in High and 11mph in Low


----------



## SDP Hauling (Feb 24, 2010)

Rich Graz;1302172 said:


> well it was 60k and its not a crazy price like a regular sized loader and the bucket is a 1.2 yard but will soon have a snow box. The best thing about it is that is brand new and I get to fart in the seat first :laughing: but if you come to NJ I promise the test drive is free


Being I live in NJ maybe i can take you up on that offer to the other guy. Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

SDP Hauling;1303697 said:


> Being I live in NJ maybe i can take you up on that offer to the other guy. Thumbs UpThumbs Up


Well your still probably an hour and half away from southern bergen county but if your willing to come (and it's not like i'm selling the machine) , sure why not.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Any reason why you bought a Terex over a deere or cat? for 8K more you could get a deere and for 2K ontop of that you coulda had a cat.....


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

Triple L;1303723 said:


> Any reason why you bought a Terex over a deere or cat? for 8K more you could get a deere and for 2K ontop of that you coulda had a cat.....


Any reason why anybody goes to a reliable dealer over another.

And the answer is: Dealer location & Support

I actually called Cat before I purchased this and they never even called me back


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Right on, I do agree that is very very important, if not the most important... Goodluck with your new purchase!


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

Triple L;1303744 said:


> Right on, I do agree that is very very important, if not the most important... Goodluck with your new purchase!


Thanks, I also fell obliged to mention that my sales guy Mark at Modern In Hasbrouck Heights, NJ not only was an honest funny guy, he came to my office three days later after agreeing to the deal to come pick up the check and when he did, took myself and business partner out to lunch of any place of my choosing.


----------



## AllOutLandscape (Oct 30, 2007)

22 miles an hour? wow better watch those curbs....


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

Just took delivery today, messed up part is I had a hard time starting it up to operate in moving direction but if all the switches are not in the right place before startup, I won't be able to use until I restart until everything is on the correct switch (even after changing after starting it on, wont work). This pisses me off


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

I figured everything out, I was just being stupid or what I would call uneducated about that particular piece of equipment. Took a mechanic to give me a walk through.


----------



## lawnkale (Dec 4, 2008)

i saw the spec on that machine and it matches the jd 244 j. we run a few with 12' artic pushers with no problems. $60,000 is a good price as the jd are close to 70,000


----------



## SDP Hauling (Feb 24, 2010)

glad you took delivery of it so i can drive it haha


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

SDP Hauling;1339209 said:


> glad you took delivery of it so i can drive it haha


I will give you a discount on my hourly rate :laughing:


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

lawnkale;1338102 said:


> i saw the spec on that machine and it matches the jd 244 j. we run a few with 12' artic pushers with no problems. $60,000 is a good price as the jd are close to 70,000


So i hope thats means I got a good deal


----------



## platinumstone (Aug 24, 2013)

lawnkale;1338102 said:


> i saw the spec on that machine and it matches the jd 244 j. we run a few with 12' artic pushers with no problems. $60,000 is a good price as the jd are close to 70,000


I am also looking at purchasing this same machine. I am looking to get a wing blade for it and was wondering what is a good fit for this unit? Also how was it for pushing heavy snow events? Also I keep getting different speed specs on it. I was told 36mph is this true?


----------



## Bird21 (Sep 4, 2008)

Looks to be the same size as my Case 321s

Switching to Metal Pless 12' from Arctic 12'


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

platinumstone;2046440 said:


> I am also looking at purchasing this same machine. I am looking to get a wing blade for it and was wondering what is a good fit for this unit? Also how was it for pushing heavy snow events? Also I keep getting different speed specs on it. I was told 36mph is this true?


It's more like 36kph.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

yup, 22 MPH is 36 KPH. you probably misunderstood him.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Rich Graz;1302480 said:


> ASV and Terex are the same company (I believe that the Track equipment with the "PosiTrack" was all ASV and Terex was always the larger earth moving equipment) not sure if they are still marketing under ASV name and I know that the dealer I had purchased this from had ASV track loaders (which was great on the test drive I took, problem was they were only 5 or 6 grand cheaper then my TL80) in there lot in I believe yellow & black color a year or two ago and had switched over to branding Terex in white on the Track machines. The engine on my TL 80 is a German, Deutz which is a 140yr old engine company.


Terex and trojan used the Deutz in the full size loaders. My Gehl skid steer has one and so does my bomby. They perform well. They were not very good in the dumps. Appeared to be under powered. I never owned that size loader, They appear to becoming very popular.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

They work great in the snow, congrats. A company i used to work for had one with a Kage on it (can't remember what size) and it pushed snow, and I think it was the only equipment we had that didnt have any issues during the winter.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

jhall22guitar;2046717 said:


> They work great in the snow, congrats. A company i used to work for had one with a Kage on it (can't remember what size) and it pushed snow, and I think it was the only equipment we had that didnt have any issues during the winter.


A friend of mine just bought a newer Gehl with 12ft pusher from Admar. Same size as that Terex. He's all worried now because his guys wanted him to buy a bigger one.

He is not a snow contractor but owns 22 commercial property's in the city. A lot of them are occupied by Government tenants. I'm glad to here they work good for his sake.


----------



## StoneWater (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice new purchase! I know of a few TL120 units pushing 10-16 blades and do it quite well.

Best of luck with it!wesport


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i am looking into purchasing a Terex TL-120, how has your tl80 done for you so far? i know terex lacks a few creature comforts over caterpillar, but im getting pricing at 45k for a 2015 TL120 with about 450 hours on it. you cant beat that with anything i dont think.


----------

